

Catching Students (and Teachers) Who Cheat In the 21st Century - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2011/01/26/catching-students-and-teachers-who-cheat-in-the-21st-century/

======
deafcheese
The problem really isn't in figuring out who cheated. We definitely have the
technology to figure that out. The issue is punishing those people who did
cheat. At my Top 10 university, cheaters were more or less punished with a
slap on the wrist.

